
Music professor receives patent to help fight beetles ravaging Western forests - tintinnabula
http://news.ucsc.edu/2017/02/bark-beetles-dunn.html
======
greeneggs
Here, I gather, is the patent (from 2014):

[https://www.google.com/patents/WO2012078814A3](https://www.google.com/patents/WO2012078814A3)

"Use of acoustics to disrupt and deter wood-infesting insects and other
invertebrates from and within trees and wood products

"The invention comprises a device and method for impacting the behavior of
invertebrates that infest wood, without the use of chemicals. In particular,
the invention is useful for impacting the behavior of woodboring
invertebrates, which infest wood products, lumber and the woody portions of
plants and trees. The invention utilizes acoustic (sonic) agents which may be
optionally modulated with specific signals, to cause negative effects on the
normal behaviors exhibited by wood-infesting invertebrates, which may result
in the invertebrates being injured or killed, unable to reproduce, or caused
to flee the wood that the invertebrates are infesting."

------
sheraz
I read this as "Music professor receives patent to help fight Beatles ravaging
Western music."

------
blakesterz
I wonder if something like this can be done for the Emerald Ash Borers as
well. I'd love to see those things destroyed before they wipe out the Ash
Trees here in the East.

------
joshuaheard
So how does the patent fight beetles? The article never explained the
technology. Disappointing.

------
fakeshoes
Music professor revives patient to help fight Beatles ravaging Western forests

